# Small Model Guitar



## RogerC (Jun 21, 2017)

Finished another project that I started over 10 years ago. I designed a bunch of different styles and have previously made a different one of my own design also, this is a Quilted Maple body with dye added to enhance the figure, Ebony and brass pickups, the fretboard is Walnut with mosaic pins, and the headstock is Copper and Variegated Gold Leaf and I engraved a brass plate with my signature and date.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## RogerC (Jun 21, 2017)

I couldn't figure out how to change the order of the photos to show the front view first oh well.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful! Love your choice of woods!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful! It's like one step up from air guitar

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful work, love the wood choices! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## spaz (Jun 24, 2017)

That is really gorgeous. I could see folks that would be really "dig it," and even collect miniature guitars. Which brings to my question: What size is it, and I guess you must follow a scale of some sort--here it comes--a C scale. A bouncy "C"...

Thanks, pretty wicked overall!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RogerC (Jun 24, 2017)

spaz said:


> That is really gorgeous. I could see folks that would be really "dig it," and even collect miniature guitars. Which brings to my question: What size is it, and I guess you must follow a scale of some sort--here it comes--a C scale. A bouncy "C"...
> 
> Thanks, pretty wicked overall!


It's about 2.5 feet long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2017)

RogerC said:


> I couldn't figure out how to change the order of the photos to show the front view first oh well.



I fixed it. 

That is a great lookin geetar! Do you have a name for it?


----------



## RogerC (Jun 28, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I fixed it.
> 
> That is a great lookin geetar! Do you have a name for it?


Thanks and no name yet, other than yellow guitar. I have a red one also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 29, 2017)

Tiny Tim Guitar - to be used while tiptoeing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2017)

Very nice work Roger! I like the design.


----------



## CWS (Jul 15, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Tiny Tim Guitar - to be used while tiptoeing


You may want explain to the young ins who Tiny Tim was.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 23, 2017)

CWS said:


> You may want explain to the young ins who Tiny Tim was.



Thats funny as hell.. I just assumed everyone knew...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 23, 2017)

Beautiful Work!!!


----------

